# Mac moisture feed is drying out my face!



## amandamakeup (May 15, 2005)

Just wanted to share with you all..dont know if anyone else had had this happen to them, but I bought Mac Moisture feed a couple of weeks ago, cause the MA said it was good for dry skin....well anyways my face is dryer than a dessert! its cracking its sooo bad!
Now I've got to buy another moisturizer..any recomendations out there??


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 17, 2005)

Try Fix+


----------



## Shawna (May 17, 2005)

First, I'd try to return the moisture feed for a refund or exchange.  It shouldn't do that.  As for moisturizers, I love biotherm aquasource.  I have dry skin anyhow, and this stuff locks in moisture right up until I wash my face at bedtime.  I haven't had any problems with dry skin in quite a while when I think about it.  It must be working.  As for mac moisturizers, I have only tried strobe cream (I love it) but I find if I use it too much, I break out.  I only use it once every 4 or 5 days.


----------



## amandamakeup (May 17, 2005)

thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## angela (Mar 17, 2006)

I know this is an old post, but I have to say the same thing is happening to me! My face is dryer than ever- (my skin type is normal) and this product (now Studio Moisture Cream) dried out my face.. I have dry areas on the apples of my cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After this experience, I do not trust their skincare line! I'm switching to biotherm!


----------



## cakes (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_First, I'd try to return the moisture feed for a refund or exchange.  It shouldn't do that.  As for moisturizers, I love biotherm aquasource.  I have dry skin anyhow, and this stuff locks in moisture right up until I wash my face at bedtime.  I haven't had any problems with dry skin in quite a while when I think about it.  It must be working.  As for mac moisturizers, I have only tried strobe cream (I love it) but I find if I use it too much, I break out.  I only use it once every 4 or 5 days._

 
Do you recommend the Biotherm aquasource cream or liquid?


----------



## JJones (Apr 1, 2006)

-


----------



## lara (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SOLO x STAR* 
_Try Fix+_

 

Fix+ is _not _a moisturiser, and should not be used as one.


----------

